# Swift 590 PR side panel cracks?



## althearcher (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi, today I gave my 05 590 a real good clean with the view of putting Fenwicks gear on. Whilst cleaning I found what looks like fine cracks about 3 to 4" long looking like a star or web pattern. They are between the toilet window and the back side window about 7ft up from the floor. When you rub your finger over them you can feel the ridges. I have seen panel flex causing the paint to crack but these are not like this. 
Any suggestions please ?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not an expert, but as the side panels are GRP, it sounds like the Gel Coat is cracking. At least this has bumped you up the list so hopefully Swift will see the thread.
Gerry


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

althearcher said:


> Hi, today I gave my 05 590 a real good clean with the view of putting Fenwicks gear on. Whilst cleaning I found what looks like fine cracks about 3 to 4" long looking like a star or web pattern. They are between the toilet window and the back side window about 7ft up from the floor. When you rub your finger over them you can feel the ridges. I have seen panel flex causing the paint to crack but these are not like this.
> Any suggestions please ?


If you send us a PM with your details we will give you a call.

regards
Kath


----------



## althearcher (Nov 2, 2007)

*Panel cracks and the waiting game*

Hi folks just thought I would update as to whats going on with me cracks as this could become a long running saga.
Swift made contact with myself on the 17 Nov 08 about the problem. The van was due for a habitat check so I booked it into Marquis Poole, where I bought the van, for one. Swift contacted Marquis and asked for a report on what the problem was or could be seen. This was done and I paid my money for the yearly check, then sat back to wait for a reply from either Swift or Marquis as to the 'What happens next'. I got fed up and on the 9/12/08 and phoned Marquis for an update if possible. I spoke to Nick who seemed uninterested ( Long day !!!) but said he had contacted Swift about this. So next phone call is to Swift and a very nice lady called Kerry who told me that they have not had the report back from Marquis so could not do anything or make up a job order. I replied that according to Nick of Marquis he had done this. Kerry replied that there was not a job order or report sent in and that she would speak to the dealer and see if she could find out why no report had been sent yet. About an hour later I got a phone call from Kerry of Swift ( Sounds good) saying that she has been in contact with the dealer and hopefully a request for a job order would be forthcoming. Right todays date is 7 Jan 09 and still I wait. But I will be contacting people within the next few days so *'Watch this space'*


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Panel cracks and the waiting game*



althearcher said:


> Hi folks just thought I would update as to whats going on with me cracks as this could become a long running saga.
> Swift made contact with myself on the 17 Nov 08 about the problem. The van was due for a habitat check so I booked it into Marquis Poole, where I bought the van, for one. Swift contacted Marquis and asked for a report on what the problem was or could be seen. This was done and I paid my money for the yearly check, then sat back to wait for a reply from either Swift or Marquis as to the 'What happens next'. I got fed up and on the 9/12/08 and phoned Marquis for an update if possible. I spoke to Nick who seemed uninterested ( Long day !!!) but said he had contacted Swift about this. So next phone call is to Swift and a very nice lady called Kerry who told me that they have not had the report back from Marquis so could not do anything or make up a job order. I replied that according to Nick of Marquis he had done this. Kerry replied that there was not a job order or report sent in and that she would speak to the dealer and see if she could find out why no report had been sent yet. About an hour later I got a phone call from Kerry of Swift ( Sounds good) saying that she has been in contact with the dealer and hopefully a request for a job order would be forthcoming. Right todays date is 7 Jan 09 and still I wait. But I will be contacting people within the next few days so *'Watch this space'*


Just to let you know that I have seen your post and we will deal with it. I have escalated this with Marquis to ensure they are aware that no action plan has been put in place.

Regards
Kath


----------



## althearcher (Nov 2, 2007)

*Cracks what cracks !!*

Hopefully the last update on me cracks !!! A few weeks ago a very nice man named Peter came down from Swift ( Hull to B'mth) to have a look at the problem with the cracks on the side panel. He took photos and made out a report. On Feb 4th I got a phone call from Marquis Poole asking if the van could be in for repair the next day ( Nothing like short notice) as the repairman would be down. So I duly got the van to them as we live reasonably close. I received a call the next day to say the van was fixed and could be picked up anytime. When we arrived to pick up the van it was raining but I had a good look to see if the repair was satisfactory. All seemed OK and we took the van home for closer inspection. Well all I can say is well done not a sign of the problem or where the repair had taken place.
So with that I must say thank you to Swift.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

What a shame Marquis seemed so slow - and a good result and once again Swift have done well... 

It really shows to me, not a Swift owner, that a lot of these problems seem to stem from the dealers, not pulling their fingers out and getting on with the job - but why would that be?

Carol


----------

